# Guppy with white fluffy fuzz



## BeccaBx3

I have 3 guppies in a 20 gal tank. I noticed 1 has been flashing a bit and hiding so i upped my water changes. All my numbers look great. Will check again this weekend.. She now has little fuzz growthis like cotton candy coming out between her scales and on her fins. I am not sure how to treat this. Let me know thanks!


----------



## Goby

BeccaBx3 said:


> I have 3 guppies in a 20 gal tank. I noticed 1 has been flashing a bit and hiding so i upped my water changes. All my numbers look great. Will check again this weekend.. She now has little fuzz growthis like cotton candy coming out between her scales and on her fins. I am not sure how to treat this. Let me know thanks!


Sounds like a fungus. Could also be a bacterial infection that resembles a fungus. The company _Jungle_ has 2 meds that are cheap and easy to find. _Fungus Clear _and _Fungus Eliminator_, the first one being the easiest to find. I say that cuz I've seen it hanging on the wall in Wal-Mart for years. _Fungus Eliminator _would be the ideal choice for guppies though cuz it has a little salt in it. Guppies have a super vulnerable slim coat which is why they get infections so easily and salt thickens the thin spots in the slim coat. Both meds get fungus and bacteria though.

You were wise to up the water changes. This condition usually pops up when the water gets a little funky. Been there done that.


----------



## BeccaBx3

Well the tank is way way under stocked so cant see why it gets funky.. also will adding salt help? i have some aquarium salt also..


----------



## Goby

BeccaBx3 said:


> Well the tank is way way under stocked so cant see why it gets funky.. also will adding salt help? i have some aquarium salt also..


Even a properly stocked tank can get funky for a number of reasons. Salt may help.


----------



## inkmaker

BeccaBx3 said:


> I have 3 guppies in a 20 gal tank. I noticed 1 has been flashing a bit and hiding so i upped my water changes. All my numbers look great. Will check again this weekend.. She now has little fuzz growthis like cotton candy coming out between her scales and on her fins. I am not sure how to treat this. Let me know thanks!


Fungus like this is generally the result of poor water conditions. The pH drops and the Nitrites turn acidic and attack anything protein, even uneaten food, etc. Fungus, fluffy Fungus follows quickly. Once it attacks the gills it is over for the fish.

A quick fix is to add a tablespoon of baking soda to their water. Dissolve it first and pour it over the area the affected fish is swimming. That will take the pH up and add salt to the water at the same time. 

Then CHANGE THEIR WATER! most all of it or the rest of the Guppies will come down with the same problem. If you feed a lot of flake food, you need to change your water changing habits to more and more often.

Charles H


----------



## BeccaBx3

They seem to be doing much better... almost all clear. I noticed some fuzz on one of my Serpae Tetras in my 55 gal tank also. Treated them and did a big water change.. decided I need a new way to do water changes... my siphon hose is not working as good lately ugh..


----------

